# Cool Balloons & Stockings



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I just came across this & thought it was cool & hopefully useful.


----------



## jll (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahah that's hilarious


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I see the FLY movie with this one...


----------



## jll (Nov 2, 2009)

obcessed with it said:


> I see the FLY movie with this one...


i have to agree!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That looks so freaky! I'd be afraid of bumping into something and popping a bicep or something...


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That was just disturbing. I like it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> That looks so freaky! I'd be afraid of bumping into something and popping a bicep or something...


Yeah. It also looks very hot too, & I don't mean hot=sexy, I mean it looks like you'd fry in that get-up.


----------

